# Merry Christmas, WRF!



## blasita

Merry Christmas to all of the great forum members (and moderators) who make this place the perfect place to share knowledge.

¡Feliz Navidad!


----------



## DearPrudence

blasita said:


> [...] who make this place the perfect place to share knowledge.


Even the pluperfect place to share knowledge and learn! 

*Joyeux **Noël *à tous !


----------



## Perseas

Merry Christmas to all!

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

My greatings to all those wonderful people I have met here...


----------



## merquiades

Merry Christmas, Joyeux Noël, Feliz Navidad
I wish you all a great holiday season and a happy new year.  May 2012 be a year of happiness and all see your dreams come true!


----------



## Patricita

¡Eyyy! ¡Merry Christmas to all!

It is great to have you all around, even in the virtual world.


----------



## Mate

¡Feliz Navidad para todos!


----------



## Pinairun

*Auguri
Zorionak
Boas Festas 
Sretan Bozic 
Joyeux Noël​  Season's Greetings 
Terevy´Aite Aretépe​          Bon Nadal i Feliç Any Nou
     Feliz Nadal e Buena Añada 
FELICES FIESTAS A TODOS 
   Craciun Fericit si un An Nou 
       FericitKerstfeest en een Gelukkig Nieuwjaar
      Bonu nadale e prosperu annu nou
Suksan Wan Christmas lae Sawadee Pee Mai ​*
*Schéi Chrëschtdeeg a Vill Gléck am Neie Joer*

Froehliche Weihnachten und ein gluckliches Neues Jahr! 

Hyvää Joulua or Hauskaa Joulua Bo Nadal e Feliz Ani Novo 

Wesolych Swiat Bozego Narodzenia i Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku ​
*Nollaig chridheil huibh Pozdravlyayu s prazdnikom Rozhdestva i s Novium Godom 


*​


----------



## utrerana

Desde Utrera y con todo el cariño del mundo, yo os deseo Feliz Navidad compis.
Gracias a todos y por todo.
Un enorme beso.
Mariajo.


----------



## lauranazario

Un cálido abrazo para todos desde mi islita caribeña. ¡Feliz Navidad!
Extending warm wishes from my Caribbean island... Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## The Traveler

Merry Christmas to all of you and thank you for contributing and helping in this place in which people from all over the world can learn and enrich their lives every day.

May all your wishes come true.


----------

